# The eventful birth of Melody Izabelle - 5/09/10



## Drazic<3

My birth story actually begins nearly a week before my baby was born - as they now think this was really when I started 'Labour' but obviously the early latent stages. That Monday was actually the last time I had a nights sleep too, but ohhhh well :rofl: It's going to be a long one I am afraid!

So, about 8pm that Monday I was watching Holby City (as you do) and started getting little pains which progressively got more regular over the evening. Having had one false labour start, I was cautiously optimistic and was pleased to see them getting more regular over the night and following morning until they got to every 10 mins.... and then faded back out! Had a painfreeish day, then got to night again and bang - pains! Stronger, but still irregular and all over the place. This was basically my week but with the pains getting stronger and stronger, especially at night and I was getting really tired at having hardly any sleep! I had a consultant appointment on the day after my due date and I was registering strong tightenings on the CTG. They were considering induction but as they said I was in labour they wanted to leave it another week 'as I could go at anytime'. By Thursday, I was coping, but needed paracetamol and couldn't sleep at all, spent the whole night in the bath with contractions. 

By Friday, I felt I was beginning not to cope (things were heating up, but all day the contractions were between 3-10 mins apart still) - Thankfully - a combination of hypnobirthing, paracetamol and yelling at my staircase (helps, it truly does!) kept me sane but I asked to go to the hospital at about 9pm as I really thought things were on - soooo, went in but was gutted to find I was only 1cm dilated and fully effaced! Though it was this that showed me things were going because a matter of days before I had been totally and utterly unfavourable. So, begrudingly went home being told it could be hours or days. 

That evening, I was in a great deal of 'discomfort' - the contractions were really ramping up and I was in so much back labour I couldn't sit down or stand really (not a great position!) I couldn't go to the loo without pain, and all that helped was the shower. I, bravely, cried all night with the pain and told my OH all the usual 'I couldn't do it!!!' blah blah! But I got there by squeezing him with every contraction! The midwife recommended a TENS machine so he went out at 9am to get one and honestly it did help. It didn't take the pain away, but made it easier to cope with. The pain in my back was the kicker - everything else seemed tolerable but as the contractions got to 4-5 mins apart I told OH I needed to go back to the hospital at about 3pm - I could hardly get in the car for the lift and I was TERRIFIED they would send me home as I really couldn't go another night so exhausted! Soooo... for the second day in a row off we went to the hospital! My Dad and Sister took me so I was trying to be quiet so as not to freak her out! I nearly broke the boost button on the TENS :rofl: and bless, they got me a wheelchair when we got there but there was no way in hell I could get in the thing!

Went up to CDS and wasn't really coping by this stage - had lost my hypno sprit and I was panicking they would send me home and I wouldn't sleep ANOTHER night and I wouldn't be able to hack the pain... they put me on the CTG and I stood up through the contractions! Then they did BP...ect, and finally checked me. I was BRICKING it until the midwife said; "Would I be the best midwife in the world if I told you that you are 5cm dilated?" - I could of snogged her, I was SO happy. This was really it - this pain I had coped with for days so far? This was labour and I was doing it on paracetamol and TENS. Within mins, the pain seemed to almost go. I was on top and I was in active labour and no-one would send me home and I was going to DO THIS! My husband and midwife couldn't believe the transformation. I needed to stay on the CTG and get my first IV for GBS but I got on the ball between contractions and just breathed my way through. At that stage, I really could cope and went for a walk around the hospital. The CTG wasn't 110%, but they were happy to give it a break. I kept getting 'stuck' in hallways and things during contractions and OH was laughing and so was I. We lit a candle in the chapel for Edan and it rocked. OH fed me purple tooty fruities and we laughed between contractions about how excited we are. OH even made me laugh through one, man that hurt :rofl: 

When I went back to CDS, they asked as I had been in labour for so long if I wanted them to break my waters and after a while we agreed. Wow, what a WEIRD feeling. So hot and like you are just weeing and weeing! Whilst she was 'up there' :rofl: - she gave me a check and said I was nearly 8cm! I could of exploded. I felt so happy and strong, it was amazing. I said I was niggling with the pain and she gave me gas and air. She said I was doing SO well and did not need anything else and really boosted me. There was a staff change after but our next midwife was lovely too so I wasn't worried. Carried on with IV's but also needed extra 'stuff' - called something like Hellmans?! to help replenish my body as I was showing signs of trauma such a high temp - but again they just put this down to the length of time I had been in labour. 

Now, you will need to bare with me as details begin to get a little sketchy. At some point, the midwife checked me as I was really ramping up the contractions and wobbling a little. I knew if I was 8-9 I could carry on, and was GUTTED when the midwife said she considered the last measurement to be wrong and I was only 5cm. This is where my resolve bombed. After so long of labouring with no sleep, I just needed a break and a lay down and asked for the Epi. I didn't want pethidene to effect bubs so after gas and air it was the only choice. I felt down and weak but I know my limits and having taken SO long to get this far, and so long with no progress, I knew it was time. This was the next fun and games - cut a long story short, the bones in my back were too close together to get the needle through so after 20 mins (keeping still for that with back labour = utter hard work!) they gave me a spinal block and took another hour and a bit to get in whilst more of my waters drenched the antithtist! The relief after the spinal was amazing though - and I think it was around now they gave me some sytocyn drip due to 'failure to progress' - my natural birth had bombed but I kept myself going thinking I was doing the best thing for baby - turned out it was an utter blessing I had the epi when I did. 

After hours of checks for raising BP and white cells and hours of various drips of paracetamol, anti-bs and goodness knows what else, I was wiped. They came and checked me again and I was 8cm but I had an anterior lip, after more sytocyn I eventually got to 10cm and they managed to force the lip over babe to prepare me for pushing. This seemed to take forever and I am totally hazey here - I know something was wrong as I had been having checks and various meds for hours, and they wouldn't take me off the CTG or the BP monitor. This all happened between 12-7am ish - I was so so tired but was too scared to sleep. OH napped on the chair next to the bed. 

When it was pushing time, I got a new midwife. By this time, I couldn't feel much of my legs but got up on the bed and pushed when I could feel a strong contraction. By now, she had been getting decelerations for a few hours, but they seemed to be getting more marked. My contractions never got regular and the sytocyn started making them either come on top of each other or not at all for ages. Various people seemed to keep putting their hands in me! The doctor was blase, said I needed to push her out and I tried, with all my might, and hypnobirthing tunes on for an hour and a half. Every contraction her heartbeat crashed and I would wait, scared to breathe to see if it came back up. Then, all went madness really - another consultant came in and checked me and said she was totally disengaged (that will be why I couldn't push her out then arsehole doctor! :wacko:) and it would not be safe to attempt an assisted delivery - there were lots of people in the room and they started talking about c-sections and consent forms - I said fine but I was SO scared. My midwife, who until then had been quite hard, started saying about how well I had done and how proud I should be and this wasn't my fault - OH was taking my piercings out and someone started shaving me down there. 

All of a sudden, the reality sunk in. They took me off the CTG and I just talked and talked to baby and wished she would be okay. I am not religious but I prayed and prayed for my baby. All my nightmares were coming true - I couldn't do it and she would suffer. I lay there in utter shock, they put stockings on and OH went to get scrubs on. My baby was in danger. They pushed me down the hallway and into theatre, they used some board thing to get me on a tiny bed and there were loads of people in there and machines - my midwife too. They pushed this cover up and put my gown over it and different people spoke about what would happen and what was happening. In all the fear, they were actually lovely. I could hear baby was being listened to again and there was a heartbeat still - still hope. The surgeons kept trying to make me laugh and they made OH go and get a camera - don't get me wrong, they wern't slow or sloppy - they were just efficient and could see I was terrified. OH was white as a sheet. 

They said about music and were joking about not having Athrax or kings of leon and everyone was laughing except for me and OH - it was utterly surreal. They put another blind up and I could feel my tummy going numb (they used more epidural, so whilst I couldn't feel pain I could feel all the pressures - It didn't 'hurt' as such, but it was very uncomfortable and felt like all your guts were being torn out!) They told OH to stand up and I felt something huge come out of me and then a weight on my legs. OH just stood their staring open mouthed and eyed. I kept asking if she was okay but no-one replied. Then - the best noise ever - a little cry. OH and a team of people took her to this machine which I could only just see but no-one would reply. I started to feel like I couldn't breathe where the epi had moved up to my chest (I was fine, just couldn't feel my breathing so it made me feel I couldn't breathe IYKWIM) and then I heard her cry more and more and then over came OH holding her. I didn't understand - they had been taking about special baby care for after the section then there was my OH behind me with this whitey white baby in a pink bloody hat. She was trying to latch on him! 

I KEPT saying to OH "Is she okay? Is she breathing?" but he was in another world, just staring at her and then looking at me. They carried on with whatever they were doing to me and my midwife started taking pictures of us three. It was SO surreal. FINALLY someone told me she was okay and the anethetist was cooing over her, all as I watched from my upside down angle. My baby was here and safe. I just cried and cried. Then OH took her somewhere and I was left to be sown and cleaned. I just kept thanking all the staff so much and they took me to another room where my midwife took my boob out and got baby latched on in the rugby ball position. I was so shellshocked as my beautiful girl just entirely breastfed herself. It was so amazing, all the shit and fear and finally here she was. So utterly, utterly, entirely perfect. She got 6 on APGAR after 1 min, and 10 after 5 mins. 

We have spent a while in the hospital as she has a little jaundice and I have had problems with an unidentified infection and high temps but finally got out yesterday. Bringing her home was the most amazing experience ever - being alone at nights in the hospital with a newborn was hard work, but she is worth every second. I am on utter cloud 9. I love every second of my life, and my little family. It wasn't my beautiful natural birth, but it was worth every single moment, and I would do it again in a second for my perfect little princess. 

The reason for the section? My pelvis is too small that I would ever have been able to birth her naturally. Also, she was trying to come out face first. They also cited failure to progress, and said she was in foetal distress due to such a long labour.

So, without further ado (if anyone is still there?!) - Please may I introduce my daughter, Melody Izabelle Jeavons-Golding.

Born at 10.14am on 5th September 2010 weighing 8lbs 1oz. I am happier and more in love than I ever dreamed possible.

ETA - forgot to say - she had merconium (sp?) too - bless her, she was born with poop literally stuck to her back!
 



Attached Files:







100_9537.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 265









melodygorgeouschunk.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 198









simba.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 195


----------



## pink.crazy

WELL DONE YOU for staying so strong through your ordeal!! I can't imagine how scared you must have been .. the relief must have been incredible when you heard that little cry. She is absolutely gorgeous, congrats honey xx ps, where DID you get that stripey t-shirt? I love it!!! :) lol


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats, she is gorgeous xx


----------



## Charlotteee

She is so adorable and i have to admit i had tears in my eyes reading that xxx


----------



## KA92

wow katie what a long labour well done you mrs!

she is utterly gorgeous and a fighter, she has been from day one! So incrediable proud of you sweetie congratulations to you and oh again. Gorgeous little girl :)

xxx


----------



## booflebump

Awww sweetie, you did so amazingly well :hugs: What a voyage you have been on to get to this point - you should be eternally proud of yourself for all that you have managed to overcome. And I love that first pic of the three of you - he looks like the proudest daddy in the whole wide world! xxx


----------



## AC81

awww what a wonderful job you did. I'm almost in tears reading that! congratulations, she is just beautiful. xx


----------



## anna matronic

What a story :) Congratulations she is lovely, well done you x x x x


----------



## Diggydog

Aww drazic your little girl Melody is beautiful.:thumbup::flower:

Congratulations:happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## chachadada

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :headspin: 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


she is sooooooooo lovely! well done hun, u done amazing! awww at last u have your gorgeous girl, so happy for you xxxx


----------



## modo

You brought tears to my eyes! Bobby rotated the wrong way and I ended up having an emergency c-section too due because of this and the fact he reacted badly to the syncotin. 

Congrats hon she is absolutely beautiful! Edan must have been there with you.


----------



## mizzk

Congratulations :) 
Shes gorgeous and i love her name! xx


----------



## eclipse

Hi honey, I'm so excited to finally read your birth story!!! And you are my british twin, seriously. Liam was also c-section due to too small pelvis and being a giant :rofl: (more giant than Melody, that is). You gave it your all, and you were very brave. It is a surreal experience, the section, but sounds like you did wonderfully. I'm so proud of you and El. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Who's hardcore? :rofl:


----------



## mommy2baby2

What a great story! I'm glad everything went well! Melody is beautiful! Congrats!! :pink:


----------



## v2007

She is beautiful... Congratulations. 

V xxx


----------



## Blob

Totally gorgeous :cloud9: baby and you are healthy...all that matters


----------



## MissyMojo

you are one bloody tough cookie missus :hugs: well done for going through all of that, Melody is totally scrumptious, and suits her name to a T :) 

sending hugs n kisses n love to the 3 of you x


----------



## xemmax

congratulations! i'm so glad all is well, i have been looking out for this birth story. sorry you didn't get the birth you wanted but well done on staying so strong, she is an absolute beauty xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats honey she is gorgeous!


----------



## Tulip

What is all this 'tears in my eyes' stuff girls? I am absolutely bawling my eyes out! :cry: :cry: Well done again, K xxxxxx


----------



## sar35

Congrats, havent read it yet, just earmarking it for later, beautiful pics xx


----------



## shambaby

well done you, it was a long slog, but you got there in the end, and she is beautiful. it's looking unlikely things will be all lovely and natural for me, but i am coming to terms with the fact that it doesn't matter one bit - when we started ttc (sooooo long ago!) we were trying for a baby, not a birth, so as long as you have your beautiful, healthy baby at the end of it, how you get there really isn't important.

hope you are healing well, and el is looking after you.

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Maybe its the pregnancy hormones, but i was crying reading that, tears streaming down my face.

You had a tough time of it, but as they say it is all worth it in the end and the pain is soon forgotten.

Bloody hell...if im crying reading a birth story what am i gonna be like when its my turn, im going to be a wreck when i actually hold my baby!


----------



## jollygood000

Brought a little tear to my eye, the c-section part is exactly what happened to me. Well done you were brilliant! your baby is absolutely gorgeous xx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

OMG, absolutely gorgeous! Congrats mummy, hope Melody brings you all the joy in the world. :flower:


----------



## SugarKisses

Congrats hun, shes gorgeous and I love her name. I am sorry the birth wasnt how you planned it to be. I understand how scared you were being told you were going for a section and having all of these forms thrown at you. 
Im just glad shes here safe. Lots of love xxx


----------



## Lucky.M

Well done and big congratulations! It sounds hard work but all worth it :) x


----------



## toffee87

Bloody hell, you're so strong! She's beautiful, I'm so happy that you have your little family


----------



## sar35

awww what an amazing story, you did really well,congrats to you both on a beautiful daughter xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Big congrats Drazic :flower:


----------



## Elphaba

Congratulations! She's gorgeous.


----------



## Beadette

Such an amazing story!! I think your daughter is gorgeous! Well done flower! You did so so well! xxxxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh wow well done you! What a trauma! My natural birth went to shit to so I totally know where you're coming from but these tiny people are just worth it all. Congratulations to you both and welcome to the world Melody.


----------



## opticalillus5

Your story is amazing - and Melody is absolutely gorgeous! :happydance: Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Iris

Welled right up! :D

You are amazing, Melody is amazing, well done sweetheart, I'm so super happy for you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Huge congratulations. I may possibly be crying slightly with happiness right now. xx


----------



## Jellycat

Wow Drazic a big congratulations, you must be exhausted. She's adorable xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks for all the kind messages girls. It was hard work, but I would do it all again in a second for her - totally 100% worth it! I can't believe she is a week old already. Best week of my entire life. :cloud9:

pink.crazy, I got it from ebay - the make is 'darkside' - they are very cool but come up small if you are looking for them. She is tiny and still in newborn and I think that one is supposed to the 3 months! -x-


----------



## Linzi

Just sat here & blubbed away reading your story.

I am so truly happy she is here & you will make the best mummy ever

Lots of lvoe xxx


----------



## shambaby

aw, happy 1 week old to melody. it must be going so fast now that she's finally here, and here i am having the slowest few weeks of my life waiting for our little man!!! enjoy every second xx



pink.crazy said:


> WELL DONE YOU for staying so strong through your ordeal!! I can't imagine how scared you must have been .. the relief must have been incredible when you heard that little cry. She is absolutely gorgeous, congrats honey xx ps, *where DID you get that stripey t-shirt? I love it!!!* :) lol

i'm sure i've seen a similar t-shirt in debenhams, bluezoo i think it was.


----------



## EmyDra

Wow, so long...I can't even imagine.

You did fantastically and have a stunning little daughter to show for it!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations, she's delightful :cloud9: xx


----------



## trumpetbum

She is so beautiful. Well done. Look at how happy you both look in that pic. Congrats.

PS: smartypants nursey moment..the IV fluid was probably Hartmanns. It's used to replace body fluid and mineral salts ;)


----------



## Blah11

Congrats hun! I love her name, its my first choice for my next baby if its a girl!


----------



## Drazic<3

trumpetbum said:


> She is so beautiful. Well done. Look at how happy you both look in that pic. Congrats.
> 
> PS: smartypants nursey moment..the IV fluid was probably Hartmanns. It's used to replace body fluid and mineral salts ;)

That was it! Hartmanns. Thanks hun! :)


----------



## wilbrabeany

bloody hell that was a bit traumatic glad all is well congrats.xx


----------



## dizzyisacow

aww that was beautiful. shes so cute and you did so good!!


----------



## taylor197878

aww she is lovely and i love her name, ur birth sounded horedus but im glad it all turned out great in the end.


----------



## catfromaus

Massive congrats!


----------



## Cheryl xx

She's beautiful hun. Congratulations and well done xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congratulations xx


----------



## cdj1

Oh wow you were so brave! And that solution in the drip you were talking about that sounded like Hellmans is "Hartmanns Solution" in case you wanted to know lol.

Congratulations!!!! xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thank you all so much! -x-


----------



## kiwimama

Melody is gorgeous and you were such a trooper all the way through. Must of been such a scary experience but she is healthy and that's the main thing. So happy for you and your family! Hope you are settling in at home with your new addition.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'm so late in reading this but OMG what a gorgeous little girl you have hun:cloud9:

Well done and HUGE congratulations to you and your OH xxx


----------



## hannahR

Wooohoooo!!! Huge congrats! xxxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thank you! :cloud9:


----------



## bathbabe

congratulations x


----------



## dizzy65

congrats shes beautiful


----------



## Beltane

HUGE congrats!


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl! :D I really love her name! :thumbup:

Thanks so much for sharing your story, it sounds as though you did fantastically well, and i'm so glad everything turned out ok for you in the end :hugs:


----------



## xpinkyperkyx

wow what a story!! i'm on my 7th day of 'pre-labour' wuth contractions getting stronger then stopping so i sympathise with early part of yr story. so glad you're all doing well and settled at home. beautiful pics too x


----------



## ThatGirl

congrats hun x


----------



## leelee

Huge congratulations to you on the birth of the beautiful Melody. It sounded like a very scary labour but you should be so proud of how well you did. I had an anterior lip as well and understand the frustration of the failure to progress

:hugs:


----------



## genies girl

well done i love her outfits in the pics x


----------



## hopeandpray

Her mum really does rock! Well done for doing everything that you needed to do to bring her into the world safely, what a birth story!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Drazic hun i had no idea you had had your little lady!!! been off for a while with moving etc.
so so soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wooooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooo!!!
Well done you! That story made me burst into tears!!! Very proud of you.
Am sure Edan was looking down and was also proud of you all xxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh and forgot to say, she is a little stunner xxxx


----------



## calm

Huge Congrats Drazic, big hugs for you both XXX


----------



## Nataliexx

Congrats :flower:


----------



## waitin4numb3

awwww well doneshes a babe! x


----------



## morri

Many congrats on Melody's birth:happydance: :D How did I miss that ? :dohh:


----------



## Savannah1

Such a wonderful story
x


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## lolababes

Aw hun what an ordeal for you both, she is beautiful and I love her name. I also love her teeshirt where did you get it??? xxx


----------



## Luckystar

Congratulations!! She is beautiful :hugs: 

What an amazing birth story. :happydance:


----------



## FierceAngel

aww tht made me cry! im so happy for you x you did a great job xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

Congratulations :D


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

:flower: Congratulations :flower:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Have only just seen this! Made me sob the whole way through lol. Congratulations sweetheart Melody is beautiful and a beautiful name to match :) xx


----------

